# Do you cut the end of a Pritchard nipple?



## Chirpy (May 1, 2012)

Probably a stupid question but this is the first time I've bottle fed babies...  a friend gave me her unused Pritchard nipples (yellow with red tip).  There doesn't appear to be a whole in the end am I supposed to cut an 'x' in the end or just cut off part of the end?


----------



## redtailgal (May 2, 2012)

I took a pair of fingernail clippers and clipped the end a little at a time until I got a drip drip drip without having a steady stream.


----------



## SDBoerGoats (May 2, 2012)

That's the best way to do it, use fingernail clippers. One of the kids ( human ones, lol)  cut the end off the first Pritchards I bought, milk poured out too fast for the poor baby to drink it.


----------



## ksalvagno (May 2, 2012)

I just use small scissors but yes you need to cut the tip off until you see a hole.


----------



## Renegade (May 2, 2012)

I cut a very small X in the end of mine. It seemed to work much better then the one I cut the tip off of. I personally don't like pritchard teats. I prefer a regular baby bottle (with added holes). I've only used pritchards on kids that refuse to use the baby bottle.

Donna


----------



## aggieterpkatie (May 2, 2012)

I only use Pritchard teats for the first day or two, then switch to the black rubber ones.


----------



## SDBoerGoats (May 2, 2012)

I tried to only use them on the new babies when they had trouble with the bigger nipples, spoiled little brats, when I put them on a bucket, with the red nipples, they threw a fit! Cried and cried for their Pritchards.  Well, they wouldn't fit the bucket, leaked really bad. So they finally gave in. But they missed their Pritchards bad.


----------

